
German police raid “Cyberbunker 2.0” and arrest seven - hsnewman
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/09/german-cops-raid-cyberbunker-2-0-arrest-7-in-child-porn-dark-web-market-sting/
======
wallace_f
>nefarious purposes, including human trafficking, and drug trafficking.

I'm sorry for this comment, but I really hate how this article lumps together
drugs with child, human traficking.

Big Pharma spends millions lobbying to keep marijuana prohibition a thing so
they can protect their profits. Not because they are altruists. Insulin is
expensive in the US because of a crony government-corporate racket. Profit is
the motive here.

At least thankfully there are some things which are so repulsive that we can't
allow it. Human misery and death apparently doesn't always cross that line,
but at least we prosecute and investigate child predators. I guess unless
they're Jeffrey Epstein--then somehow it's still hard to see that through
without him being suicided. Such a clown world with so many garbage people.

------
niklasbuschmann
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21091597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21091597)

